# Taking the AAPC CPMA course, wondering????



## ivonneatanacio (Jan 12, 2016)

I'm currently taking the AAPC online CPMA course, but I'm wondering would it beneficial to purchase the study guide as well? if so, what is the benefit?




Thanks in advance.


----------



## Kim H1 (Jan 12, 2016)

Where are you planning to take the exam?


----------



## ivonneatanacio (Jan 13, 2016)

In March 2016


----------



## tmlbwells (Jan 14, 2016)

*Study Guide*

I purchased the study guide.  I think I got more use out of it than the online course, and I still use it.  It was a lot of help when I was preparing for the exam.

Mary Wells, CPC, CPMA, RCC


----------



## Daniel Rowden (Jan 23, 2016)

The only study materials I used to sit for this exam were the AAPC study guide for the CPMA and the E/M Guidelines. I felt it was a pretty straight forward exam. If you know your rules and regulations well and the concepts of E/M coding (probably the most detailed part of the whole exam) and the key areas that the guide talks about such as surgery coding and things like PT, infusions, and dialysis should be a fairly easy exam.


----------



## LoriCox (Jan 25, 2016)

*Study Guide*

I would definitely recommend purchasing the study guide. It is something that I still refer back to when I have a question about a gray area in auditing, so I consider it to be very useful. Good Luck!


----------



## ivonneatanacio (Jan 29, 2016)

Thanks everyone for the input.


----------



## Rlb07883 (May 27, 2017)

Is the study guide a physical book? Or a download?


----------

